

David Cameron: new online data laws needed - shmapf
http://bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-30778424

======
shmapf
There should be no "means of communication" which "we cannot read", he said.

Is he really so naiive to think he can stop people from using secure
encryption on the internet?

